# <<< OMG,I am in love with 'Natural flare' MES !!>>>



## ashpardesi (Jul 17, 2009)

...........


----------



## EllD (Jul 18, 2009)

Amazing application and blending!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 18, 2009)

These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 18, 2009)

The best use of steel blue I've seen. Love the Natural Flare on you.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 18, 2009)

Gorgeous looks....your blending makes everything perfect! The Cranberry made Nature Flare look fabulous!


----------



## stronqerx (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow this is amazing.


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm definitely going to get the steel blue pigment after seeing this look. Beautiful.


----------



## missboss82 (Jul 18, 2009)

Beautiful, the first look is gorgeous


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 18, 2009)

both are amazing


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 18, 2009)

Stunning!! I love both looks!!


----------



## xobaby89 (Jul 18, 2009)

wow! both are amazing!! :O


----------



## Ziya (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy smokes ash! the looks are amazing as usual...the first one is my new fav look from you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps do you think we could get a full face? PLEASE?


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Jul 18, 2009)

Your Technique is Damn AMAZING!!!!


----------



## MamaLaura (Jul 18, 2009)

I can see why you love it, it looks great! So does the other look.


----------



## sweetfudge (Jul 18, 2009)

it is awesome u should do tuts ....keep up the good work


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 18, 2009)

both looks are amazing as usual! i love the steel blue look best! but mianly because i love blues and purples!


----------



## madnicole (Jul 18, 2009)

amazing, amazing....definitely want a tutorial!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## nunu (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow!!! amazing.


----------



## laguayaca (Jul 18, 2009)

so amazing


----------



## dopista (Jul 18, 2009)

I second the request for a tutorial... This is amazing! I am sure skill contributes more than the tools used but may I ask which brushes you use?


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jul 18, 2009)

Both of those are so vibrant and pretty! Perfect blending. you are soo talented!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes do a tut!! gorgeous!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 18, 2009)

Holly Ash! You just keep getting better. I love these soooo beautiful!


----------



## bextacyaddict (Jul 18, 2009)

these are just... WOW!!! :O


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 18, 2009)

WOW!! These are gawjus your blending is perfection


----------



## 5twenty3 (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow. Thats fierce. I love the first look!


----------



## ashpardesi (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot for all the lovely comments guys!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Holy smokes ash! the looks are amazing as usual...the first one is my new fav look from you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps do you think we could get a full face? PLEASE?_

 
Thanks ziya
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,may be one day..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_I second the request for a tutorial... This is amazing! I am sure skill contributes more than the tools used but *may I ask which brushes you use?*_

 
Thanks!
I used 217 for bases(NYX JEP or paintpots/shadesticks) and for blending the colours in the crease
239 for the lid if i am dealing with powder e/s and studio tools smudger/242 for pigments
275 for the outer-V
coastal scents mini detail brush for inner corner
Essence of beauty wide brush to highlight

HTH!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 18, 2009)

OMG. AMAZING.


----------



## laperle (Jul 18, 2009)

the colors screammmm!!! i luv luv luv these


----------



## kimmy (Jul 18, 2009)

i can definately see why you love natural flare, it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 18, 2009)

Jeez, everything you do is beautiful, both of these are going straight to my inspiration folder! So, thank you for being SO inspiring! I absolutely love both of these looks!


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 18, 2009)

You are amazingly talented. These are fierce!


----------



## zerin (Jul 18, 2009)

WOW! These are GORGEOUS! Very intense!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 18, 2009)

You do such amazing work!


----------



## candisum (Jul 18, 2009)

all i can say is "WOW!" love the dramatic.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 18, 2009)

OMG, I am in love with your looks!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 19, 2009)

Please do a tut on these looks, they're amazing and gorgeous.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 19, 2009)

I agree that your blending and application are out of this world!  Great job!


----------



## gabi03 (Jul 19, 2009)

Now i have a great reason to use Natural Flare, and great looks, i love your looks


----------



## n_c (Jul 19, 2009)

I just said WOW outloud...this is flawless!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 19, 2009)

oh em geeeeeeee


----------



## ruthless (Jul 19, 2009)

I just got the natural flare today, will have to try it out!


----------



## Dollheart (Jul 19, 2009)

flawless! xo


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 19, 2009)

gorgeous,the colors are amazing x


----------



## PinkFluffyDice (Jul 19, 2009)

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!


----------



## chiara (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, amazing makeups! The colors look so vibrant and the shapes are so neat.


----------



## ashpardesi (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks guys
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 glad you all liked it!


----------



## Brie (Jul 19, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!!!
How are you liking UD Zero?? I almost bought it the other day


----------



## tdm (Jul 20, 2009)

that first look is on fiya!!!


----------



## aggrolounge (Jul 20, 2009)

Loooove these. You look so great in those fiery shades!


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 20, 2009)

Gorgeous as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love your application & blending skills!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jul 20, 2009)

Love, luv, love the color combos!! beautiful!


----------



## soglambitious (Jul 20, 2009)

WOW! Esp. the first one!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 20, 2009)

I love how you did the corners!! Youre so talented!!!


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 20, 2009)

both of these looks are so amazing!


----------



## ashpardesi (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the lovely comments dolls
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_Absolutely stunning!!!
How are you liking UD Zero?? I almost bought it the other day_

 
Thanks Brie!
UD zero is 'okayy'..I dont think it is a must have,there are better ones,it doesnt stay that long on my waterline,and it does smudge..stilas eye kohl is a good one or may be you can wait for feline kohl?it is gettin repromoted in one of the mac's upcomin collections,and I heard it is excellent.


----------



## nafster (Jul 22, 2009)

You do an amazing job! Beautiful!


----------



## MissResha (Jul 22, 2009)

i just sharted. thats FAB!!!!!!! come do my makeup!!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Jul 22, 2009)

Amazing! Beautiful blending and gorgeous colors. Love it.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 22, 2009)

freaking stunning.


----------



## siemenss (Jul 23, 2009)

fabulous looks


----------



## jennifer. (Jul 24, 2009)

seriously these totally make me want to see your full face.  it's almost like torture!  haha  in the 2nd one, is the crease violet & deep truth together?  i had no idea those two mixed would come out so vibrant.  it makes me happy that i have both of them so i could try it out!  both of these are amazing.


----------



## gingin501 (Jul 24, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## krs18 (Jul 24, 2009)

i am speechless!
These are amazing


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 25, 2009)

*FIERCE*:  that's all i can think of when I see these!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 25, 2009)

Awesome!!


----------



## User67 (Jul 25, 2009)

You have some awesome skills! I am so envious!


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Jul 25, 2009)

Very beautiful and intense


----------



## sandykwm (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow...very colorful and unique...


----------



## darklocke (Jul 25, 2009)

You just made me go "oooh! aaah! I need Natural Flare, NOW!". Two extraordinary stunning looks!


----------



## joey444 (Jul 25, 2009)

Flawless as always!


----------



## tarnii (Jul 26, 2009)

Love the colours together.


----------



## cheapglamour (Jul 27, 2009)

amazing


----------



## cocolicouss (Jul 27, 2009)

Super hotness and yes i also love the natural flare mes love the intensity of the gold color


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 27, 2009)

Both are so beautiful


----------



## ashpardesi (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the lovely comments ladies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jennifer. >>>>>>>>>Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, for the second look, I used both deep truth and violet pigment on the crease over a black base..deep truth was concentrated on the outer part of the crease and v.pgmt more towards the middle crease.


----------



## happy*phantom (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG, the second one is my fave!!!


----------



## nikki (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG!!!  You are so talented!!  Both of these looks are absolute perfection!!


----------



## chelseypaige (Jul 28, 2009)

sooo amazing!  i'm SOOO jealous of your skills!!!


----------



## ms. kendra (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm speechless. Simply amazing!!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 28, 2009)

it never fails.... you are amazing!


----------



## ty_inspires (Aug 21, 2009)

Love 'em!


----------



## ashtn (Aug 21, 2009)

your looks are sooo GORGEOUS!


----------



## nattyngeorge (Aug 22, 2009)

ohhh my gossssssssh. i loveeeeee number one sooo much!! loll i need to try to dupe that look! so amazing!


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Aug 22, 2009)

Both looks are fabulous!


----------



## Liz2286 (Aug 23, 2009)

I love both looks! I wish I was brave enough to try Arabic eye makeup.


----------

